# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  کار با بانک اطلاعات

## choobin84

دو تا برنامه بسیار ساده برای کار با بانک اطلاعاتی به دو زبان وی بی و سی شارپ برای بانک های اس کیو ال و اکسس.
کار با بانک اس کیو ال در برنامه به زبان سی شارپ موجوده و به صورت کامنت هست.
از اینجا دانلود کنید

 وی بی

 سی شارپ

----------


## sarnev6t

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=36

----------


## khadem1386

سلام :
اولا جای تشکر چون برنامه vb را که باز کردم تقریبا کامل هست و حتی ریپرت و چاپ را هم داره
ولی می خوام اگر امکان داره یک توضیحی هم بدید که چکار کردید و چه چیزاهایی را تنظیم کردید. یک توضیح بدید خیلی بدرد آدمایی مثل من می خوره که تاره از vb6 به vb.net اومندن.
به هر حال اگر یک تاپیک توضیحی آموزشی در چند پارگراف در باره کد vb که فرستادید بدید ممنون می شم.


البته می دونم که این جا مخصوص سی شارپ است ولی چون شما اینجا تاپیک درست کردید مجبور شدم اینجا این خواهش را انجام بدم و گر نه باید یک تاپیک تازه درست می کردم. توی تالار vb 
با تشکر

( البته اینطوری این مثال تبدیل به یک *مقاله* می شه که دیگه همه ازش به راحتی می توانند استفاده کنند.)

----------


## soniarose

سلام میشه برنامه ای رو که در بالا برای vb با بانک access قرار دادید با بانک sql هم بزارید ممنون

----------


## PBayat

سلام
آقا واقعاً دستت درد نکنه، عالی بود.

----------


## aminomidi

سلام . ممنون. واقعا دنبال همین کد ها می گشتم . خیلی خیلی ممنونم

----------

